# Help! Something bad has happened to my rocket appartamento serie nera.



## AlexFlak (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello all! 

Hope everyone is doing well. So, something weird happened to my rocket appartamento serie nera, yesterday. 

I began my routine of prepping my shot by pulling an empty shot (just to flush out the existing water in the pipes etc) and I noticed that the water was splashing on my feet when it hit the water tray. Thought this was a bit weird but didn’t seem to much of it. I then started my preparation for my shot (grinding, puck distribution etc). I then locked it into the group head, but then when I pre-infused it started to trickle out already (I had already dialled in this batch of bean a few days ago so it seemed a bit weird again).

So after this weird shot, I decided to make another one and this time when I pulled my shot, it came out super fast, kind of like if I didn’t even bother tampering it. 

However, that’s when I noticed this (see picture). The whole group head has come away from the machine itself. I know that it comes away a tiny bit but I can literally see the bolts. 

Has any experienced this before? And if so, please help! I don’t want to drink instant coffee ever again 🥲











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How old is the machine ? Is the water coming out through the portafilter or between the E61 and the case ?
When you say 'pre-infuse' do you mean lifting the brew lever to the central position ?
Fit a blank back flushing basket and operate the M/ch, where is the water escaping ?
If the brew head is left loose and you continue to use the M/ch you WILL damage the pipe connections at the back.


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Does this help:
If the machine is leaking between the grouphead and the faceplate of the machine where the grouphead attaches, then there may be a bad gasket or loose bolts. There are two possible reasons for the machine to be leaking from here.

The first is that one of the plumb lines connected to the back of the E-61 is not secure resulting in a leak. This will need to be tightened from the inside of the machine. You may see leaking from the bottom of the machine as well if this is the case. Remove the top of the machine and look towards the front of the machine. These lines will be located on the back of the faceplate, opposite to where the grouphead is seated. They are listed as parts 2 and 3 on p.6 of the machine's parts diagram. Use an open ended wrench or adjustable wrench to tighten these down. If the leaking persists you may need to apply white Teflon plumbers tape or a sealing compound such as food-safe Permabond.
taken from Link ...and...Parts diagram


----------



## AlexFlak (Jun 4, 2020)

Hey all! 

Thanks for all of your suggestions! After talking to the company I purchased the machine from and your guys help, I’m going to investigate even further by opening it up and seeing what’s going on (from your comments). 

Thanks for the help, really appreciate it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

